# Lose my baby boy goat



## magerz (Sep 24, 2013)

I losing my baby boy goat in November what do I do sad face help


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

take the money and buy dairy goats!! he is very nice though.


----------



## magerz (Sep 24, 2013)

*Losing my baby boy goat*

I'm losing my baby boy goat in November I don't now what to do help


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Is he for 4h or FFA?
What breed is he? It's never easy.:hug:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow! Very handsome!


----------



## magerz (Sep 24, 2013)

nancy d said:


> Is he for 4h or FFA?
> What breed is he? It's never easy.:hug:


He is for both and he is a boer and thank you


----------



## magerz (Sep 24, 2013)

enchantedgoats said:


> take the money and buy dairy goats!! he is very nice though.


Okay


----------



## magerz (Sep 24, 2013)

nancy d said:


> Wow! Very handsome!


Yes he is and he is all mine until november


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

He is very nice looking. Enjoy the time you have with him and take lots of pictures. 

I second Enchanted Goat's suggestion. Dairy goats! Yeah!!


----------



## magerz (Sep 24, 2013)

GoatieGranny said:


> He is very nice looking. Enjoy the time you have with him and take lots of pictures.
> 
> I second Enchanted Goat's suggestion. Dairy goats! Yeah!!


K thank you I willl


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Aww, he is a beauty! He is going to a good home, I hope? I agree with the others, buy a couple of dairy does!


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

magerz said:


> I'm losing my baby boy goat in November I don't now what to do help


 Are you selling him or butchering? I do like dairy goats if you're interested.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice


----------



## magerz (Sep 24, 2013)

katie said:


> Are you selling him or butchering? I do like dairy goats if you're interested.


I'm selling buthe guy going to butcher him but I'm not involved I don't eat my animals or pets and mostly selling him why


----------

